# Crysis 3 / GODMODE???



## Nagualo (18. September 2013)

Moin!

Bevor wieder einige schreien - ja manchmal will man cheaten! 
Ich habe die Hunter-Edition gleich zum Release gekauft und das Game frustriert in die Ecke geschmissen, 
weil es streckenweise echt zu schwer ist. *kotz!*
Jetzt, nach nem halben Jahr wollte ich einfach mal durchrennen, aber die Cheats für den DevMode funktionieren nicht.

Weiss jemand, wie man den Godmode in crysis 3 aktiviert?
Eine modifizierte Verknüpfung mit der -DEVMODE-Endung habe ich, aber das Kommando für den Godmode funktioniert nicht.
Wenn ich g_godmode 1 in die Console eingebe passiert gar nichts. 

Im Netz finde ich keine wirkliche Anleitung, nur die Info, dass es angeblich geht..

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Oder hat jemand einen funktionierenden Trainer, der nicht Virenverseucht oder mit verstecktem Keylogger/Trojaner infiziert ist?

Über eine hilfreiche Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke,
greets,

Marcello


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2013)

Wo bist Du denn gescheitert? bzw bei welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Nagualo (24. September 2013)

Moin!

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. 

Ich spiele schon im einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich sterbe ständig.. und das nervt.. das Game ist echt sau schwer. Und die festgelegten Speicherpunkte sind der größete Sch..., den die Spieleindustrie sich je ausgedacht hat! Ich habe eine Festplatte! Ehrlich - darauf kann man speichern! ..ich will die Möglichkeit für einen Quicksave und freie Speicheroptionen! 
Ausserdem habe ich Probleme mich in den Leveln zu orientieren. Ich fand den ersten Teil viel einfacher und übersichtlicher. Zu viele InGame-Funktionen meiner Meinung nach. Und Der Storyanfang hat mich maßlos enttäuscht.. bekloppte Dialoge, eine bannanige, nicht nachvollziehbare Einführung! Ist den Jungs nichts besseres eingefallen? Und dieser Quatsch mit dem angebackenen Suit.. Man! - der Soldat ist tot - es lebe der Cyborg!  Man nehme sich bitte ein Beispiel an Metro oder Stalker! 
Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache. Als Gelegenheitszocker im Berufsleben habe ich keine große Lust/Zeit mich all in die ganzen Funktionen einzugraben. Ich will einfach die Grafik genießen, ne tolle Story und durchlaufen (Sind sowieso alles Schlauch-Level). Wenn ich Komplexität wollte, hätte ich mir Arma III gekauft..

Hat echt keiner`ne Idee wie man den DevModus aktivieren kann?

Greets!


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2013)

Benutzt Du den Anzug denn überhaupt? Hört sich nämlich so an, als lehntest Du den ab. Mit Anzug sollte es an sich kein großes Thema sein, da tarnst Du dich halt und nutzt Pfeile für die ersten paar Feinde, bis Du entdeckt wirst, und "auf Sicht Mann gegen Mann" nur dann, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## rohan123 (25. September 2013)

Hi verzeih, dass ich auch keine Lösung weiß.

Ich bin auch berufstätig, und wie du sagst, ich hasse es auch, wenn ich an einer Stelle im Spiel 100 Mal scheitere, 100 mal von vorne beginnen muss. Die Zeit habe ich nicht, und ich will sie mir auch nicht nehmen.

Aber dann kann ich dich nur vor Bioshock Infinite warnen, den Endkampf habe ich nur durch viel You Tube schauen und echtes Reinbeißen geschafft. Obwohl Bioshock Infinite eines der besten Spiele für den PC ist, in künstlerischer Hinsicht. Aber wie Herrboy schon geschrieben hat, so schwer finde ich Crysis 3 nicht. Ja der Endboss ist auch hart, aber nichts gegen Bioishock Infinite, wo du scheiterst, wenn du nicht richtig und rechtzeitig auslevelst.

Na ja, schade. Ich fand Crysis 3 genial, und ich bin beileibe kein Profispieler.

Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spass

Und ja du hast Recht: Wir wollen speichern, wann wir wollen - die Checkpoinst nerven, und zwar gewaltig.

Also liebe Spielehersteller: Freies Speichern für jene, die nicht eine Szene 100 Mal spielen wollen, aber eine Möglichkeit für jene, die das wollen, die können das dann optional einschalten, wenn sie wollen. Und haltet euch mit pechzähen Sequnzen und Endbossen zurück, das nervt eher, als es moitiviert. Der Boss kann ja auf "schwer" 200 Mal aufstehen, für die, die das brauchen.


----------



## roheed (27. Oktober 2013)

hi...ich stand vorm gleichen Problem (Endboss) und war so von genervt das ich das Spiel links liegen habe lassen ^^

Ich habe glaub die Lösung. Du aktivierst zuerst den DevMode
dann die Console auf..
dann con_restricted 0
dann g_godmode 1


Und siehe da...mein hosenscheißer ist unsterblich   so jetzt kann ich das ende auch endlich sehen 

EDIT: ok ich nehme es zurück habe mich zu früh gefreut ^^ er hält zwar warum auch immer mehr aus aber unsterblich ist er leider immer noch nicht....aber da der glaube bekanntlich Berge versetzen kann ich habe ihn jetzt geschafft :lol:


----------



## Palabubble (3. November 2013)

is bei mir zwar schon ne weile her das ich das gezockt hab, aber so schwer hab ich den endboss nicht in erinnerung
der spawnt doch nur ab und an ein paar alienadds, die gut gezielt (headshot) alle oneshots sind und macht dann noch so nen komischen schlag den man durch deckung dodgen kann, und da stehen auch panzer rum und so ein scheiß was man alles benutzen kann 

zumal "bossfights" in shooter eh immer nach schema-f ablaufen:
1. in der deckung chillen
2. warten bis er seine ability used
3. draufhauen solange er verwundbar ist
4. schritt 1-3 wiederholen
5. profit 

bei crysis 1-2 ging das godmode zeugs noch indem man ne .ini file bearbeiten musste.
das stand damals aber auch auf mogelpower, da es für crysis 3 nicht dran steht geh ich mal davon aus das es evtl nicht mehr geht

mir is es ja prinzipiell vollkommen egal ob jmd im singleplayer cheatet, aber vllt mal für die einzelnen level herbboys vorschlag ausprobieren.
die story wurde nicht umsonst um den anzug herum aufgebaut, das teil kann schon was. und für die bossfights siehe oben.


----------

